# [Regular Season Game 19] Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Clippers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(11-7)/(3-14)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, December 3, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Davis / Gordon / Thornton / Randolph / Camby*


_*Preview*_



> The Houston Rockets traded for Ron Artest in the offseason partially to have some insurance behind injury-prone stars Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady.
> 
> With McGrady expected to be sidelined three weeks to rehabilitate his sore left knee, the club needs Artest to start picking up his game.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> The Clippers have had a hard time doing that in Houston, where they've lost eight of 10, including a 93-75 defeat in their only trip to the Toyota Center last season.


Let's keep this trend up. Hopefully with Shane back in action he can help Ron with reading the defense better. Rockets should take this game barring a huge Baron Davis night.

Go Rockets!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

LC. will be playing without center Chris Kaman (strained left arch).
But they will have Zach Randolph.


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

great, another moment of Yao beasting Kamen!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Tri$tateTx said:


> great, another moment of Yao beasting Kamen!


Emmm...



mtlk said:


> LC. will be playing *without center Chris Kaman* (strained left arch).
> But they will have Zach Randolph.


He'll have to beast Camby.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The Clippers are on paper a talented team. They need to trade one of their bigs for a wing player.

Hopefully Battier and Artest can mark Baron Davis. Rafer and Aaron can mark the SGs


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Randolph is playing really well this season. We used to have Yao guard him for stretches when he was in Portland. Wonder if Yao still has the lateral quickness for that.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anybody got a stream for this game?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Good win.

Hopefully we can get Yao taking a few more shots. And also make him control the ball when he has it. At the end there when Shane missed that layup Yao got his tenth rebound but then it was stripped off him a second later. Thats way too frequent.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ Streams for a lot of games are available here. Not entirely sure how to make them work, though. I read something about a tcpip patch or something. http://www.channelsurfing.net/

Frustrating game in parts. We still seem reluctant to dump it to Yao most of the time. There's no point driving into traffic or taking contested jumpers when you have Yao posting up Zach Randolph. 

Chuck Hayes' defense on Randolph was stunning. He's taken it to another level this season. He's like a Anthony Mason in his New York days. A bit shorter and not as strong, but with even quicker feet and hands.

Scola's man defense this season has been almost as bad as Hayes' has been good. Randolph abused him.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Behind the box score



> *Houston 103, Los Angeles Clippers 96*
> 
> You don't want to waste these sorts of games (21 points, eight rebounds, seven assists, one turnover in 40 minutes, 5-9 shooting from long range) from Rafer Alston. Even if Houston's stars are just playing moderately well, it's hard to lose a game to any team if Alston is playing that well, and he doesn't do it often. With Tracy McGrady out resting his everything, every bit of it was needed just to beat the Clippers. In Houston, no less.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Scola's man defense this season has been almost as bad as Hayes' has been good. Randolph abused him.


Yeah, Luis has a solid base but, he needs to be put on a weight training program similar to the one Yao was on when he first bulked up a bit. Yao needs to go back on that program too.

Big ups to Rafer and Artest in last nights game. It is going to take strong efforts like that from those two guys in addition to Yao just playing solid like he did for us to maintain our lead.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

The Rockets played down to the their level of competition.:nunu:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Gotta love Hayes defense on Randolph.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Gotta love Hayes defense on Randolph.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> Yeah, Luis has a solid base but, he needs to be put on a weight training program similar to the one Yao was on when he first bulked up a bit. Yao needs to go back on that program too.


Agreed. Yao actually looks like has lost some bulk. Did that personal trainer leave? It was the guy who kept throwing tennis balls at his head.


----------

